# 55g?



## mermaid (Jul 22, 2005)

would a 55g be big enoug for maybe two clownfish, a yellowhead jawfish, a few blennies, a few firefish, and a green mandarin???


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Yes to the clownfish, jawfish, A blenny, and A firefish, not a mandarin unless you've got a constant supply of pods, meaning you need a large refugium to keep your population up.


----------



## mermaid (Jul 22, 2005)

oh ok... i just wont plan on gettin the mandarin, kind of looking for fairly easy to keep fish... any other suggestions on what might fit into this aquarium?


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

a Banggai cardinal possibly? i personally think they look cool.


----------



## bsautococker (Aug 3, 2005)

bangaiis are easy to take care of but it is just hard to get them to start eating initally. you have to have them with slower moving and eating fish also


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There are a bunch of small species which would do well in this tank, like basslets or cardinals or even small wrasses, and most of these small species are very hardy & colorful.


----------

